# Mamiya m645 outfit for sale



## ikat56 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mamiya m645 w-AE Finder, Waistlevel finder, 4 - 120 inserts, 45mm f2.8, 55mm f2.8, 80mm f2.8 and 150mm f4. After looking at e-bay and McBrooms and considering condition (All in excellent condition), I am asking $ 725.00 + shipping from Live Oak, Florida.

An additional body body w/AE finder and WL finder avaliable for $ 125.00


Ingrid


----------



## compur (Mar 21, 2012)

There is a "Buy & Sell" forum in the "Marketplace" section for listing stuff for sale.


----------



## ikat56 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry if this posting is in the wrong place! If so please delete!

Ingrid


----------

